# Book recommendations and reviews?



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am looking to get a few books on gsd and puppies mostly to learn as much as I can about them and also some really good books on training and obedience and bite training things like that any recommendations? Would prefer e books if available. I want to learn as much as I can I saw this book New and Improved How to Train and Understand your German Shepherd Puppy or Dog and didn't know if it was a good book on general gsd specific stuff. Any good books you all may know of. Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sosiul dlfkjo dfdf


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry! error


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Someone here recommended to me to read The culture clash by Jean Donaldson. I have ordered it, but it hasn't arrived yet. It's a book that tells you how dogs think, so you can better understand them, something I really need to do, so I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't give up on that dog! by Denine Phillips - The book is in diary form and a bit dry, some of it boring, but it what one would typically go through raising a GSD puppy. At the end of every chapter are "lessons learned" which are filled with valuable information.

The other book which is very short and for all breeds is, On talking terms with Dogs: Calming signals by Turid Rugaas. It great for my daughter and I to be able to read our dog's body language.

These books are not really about training as you wished, but understanding the breed and dogs in general. Good foundational books.

Oh, and here's a link to a website (our breeder) for basic hand commands and commands in other languages, if you want to get started early: http://www.vonfalconer.com/commands.html


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Don't give up on that dog! by Denine Phillips - The book is in diary form and a bit dry, some of it boring, but it what one would typically go through raising a GSD puppy. At the end of every chapter are "lessons learned" which are filled with valuable information.
> 
> The other book which is very short and for all breeds is, On talking terms with Dogs: Calming signals by Turid Rugaas. It great for my daughter and I to be able to read our dog's body language.
> 
> ...


 
Have to say those two books are great. Dont give up on that Puppy really is very good and claming Signals really helped ubderstand a liitle more about dog language. great books.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how about a puppy class. then OB (private or group).
i don't know anything about bite work or PP. someone will
help you with the bite work.


----------

